# ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*

Und noch eine Auskoppelung aus http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...-1-6-millionen-rechenkernen-2.html#post542731 :

Bringt militärische Forschung Neuerungen für die Allgemeinheit? Oder werden nur Ideen aufgegriffen, die eigentlich aus dem zivilen Sektor kommen? Und sind die Kosten akzeptabel? Oder wäre es schlauer, direkt in zivile Forschung zu investieren?


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*



JeeBo schrieb:


> Das ist absolut falsch. Grad mal 5 bis max. 10% der militärischen Forschung kann auch zivil genutzt werden. Sprich man könnte mit 10% der Mittel den selben zivilen Forschungstand erreichen bzw. mit den selben Mitteln den zivilen Forschungstand um den Faktor 10 beschleunigen.


 naja aber die für uns wichtigsten ergebnisse kommen aus dem bereich militär oder weltraumforschung. zb turbinentriebwerke, ohne könnten wir nichtmal eben so schnell in die karibik fliegen. oder den akkubohrer/schrauber, erstmal eingesetzt auf dem mond, nasa sei dank. oder medizin, die ganze unfall/verbrennungen behandlungen haben wir den militär, den amis zu verdanken weil die es in ihren kriegen nötig haben.. also die meisten sachen die für uns heute selbstverständlich sind oder gar wichtig haben wir denen zu verdanken.


----------



## BigBubby (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*

teflon hast du vergessen. damit die artelleriekugeln besser durchs rohr flutschen.
Der Fallschirm, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*

jo waren ja auch nur ein paar kleine bsp.. gibt zu vieles um alles aufzuzählen. oder zb astra.. ohne die geheimdienste wie nsa usw gäbs heute kein sat-tv..


----------



## kotg (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*

das Internet nicht vergessen


----------



## Sash (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*

oder gps.. wieviele von uns trotteln würden den täglichen weg zur arbeit nicht finden ohne ihr navi? und das ganze wurde nur entickelt um raketen ins ziel zu lenken.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*



Sash schrieb:


> naja aber die für uns wichtigsten ergebnisse kommen aus dem bereich militär oder weltraumforschung. zb turbinentriebwerke, ohne könnten wir nichtmal eben so schnell in die karibik fliegen.



Sowohl Whittle wie auch Ohain/Heinkel hatten erste Triebwerke am Laufen, bevor sich das Militär dafür interessierte. Heinkel hat dann sogar die komplette He178 aus der Privatkasse finanziert - der erste Flug mit Strahlantrieb: 0 Cent Militär-Anteil.



> oder den akkubohrer/schrauber, erstmal eingesetzt auf dem mond, nasa sei dank.



Da können wir ja echt froh sein, dass das Militär 15 Jahre lange Raketen weiterentwickelt hat, damit dann im Rahmen eines zivilen Raumfahrtprogramms erstmals eine stink normale Elektrobohrer mit einem Akku kombiniert wurde.
Ich frage mich, ob das jemals ohne diesen (in heutiger Währung) Billionen-Aufwand geklappt hätte?



> oder medizin, die ganze unfall/verbrennungen behandlungen haben wir den militär, den amis zu verdanken weil die es in ihren kriegen nötig haben..



Derartige Forschungen werden zwar in den USA durchgeführt - aber auch von deutschen Pharmaunternehmen. Weil es in Deutschland nicht so ganz gern gesehen wird, wenn man Schweine mit Gasbrennern behandelt...
Sehr wichtige, grundlegende Kenntnisse wurden aber tatsächlich in ~militärischem Umfeld erarbeitet. Mit gleichen Methoden, nur den passenderen Untersuchungsobjekten, die vor ~65 Jahren in Deutschland zu Verfügung standen...
Stellt sich die Frage, ob man es der militärischen Forschung zu gute halten kann, wenn sie alle moralischen Schranken umgeht und dadurch zu neuen Erkenntnissen kommt?

Ich denke nein.
(und wenn doch stellt sich die Frage, warum man nicht einfach auch die Einschränkungen für die zivile Forschung aufhebt...)



BigBubby schrieb:


> teflon hast du vergessen. damit die artelleriekugeln besser durchs rohr flutschen.



Bei der Suche nach Kühlmitteln für Kühlschränke entdeckt. (in der Hinsicht ein Fehlschlag  )
Das Militär hat es auch nicht für Artelleriekugeln, sondern als korrosionsresistente Beschichtung in der Kernwaffenforschung für sich "entdeckt".



> Der Fallschirm, wenn ich mich recht entsinne.



da Vinci, chinesische Artisten, diverse flugbegeisterte vom-Kirchturm-Springer, später auch aus Ballonen. Faltbare Modelle wurden Ende des 19. Jhd. ebenfalls von privaten Leuten entwickelt,...
Erst gute 3 Jahrhunderte nach dem ersten Fallschirm mit einer heutigen Konstruktionen ähnlichen Form hat das Militär mal was "erstes" beigetragen - aus-dem-Flugzeug-springen. Dass das bis 1912 noch niemand anders gemacht hatte, könnte vielleicht an den Preisen für Flugzeuge liegen, die dem Militär natürlich wieder egal sein konnten.


----------



## DOTL (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Es gibt viele Entwicklungen, welche ursprünglich militärischen Zwecken dienten und sich später als gänzliche Innovationen entwickelten, die wir heute im Alltag nicht mehr missen möchten.

Ein Beispiel wäre die allgemeine Konservendose, wodurch der Aktionsradius der Soldaten erweitert wurde.
Selbiges gilt für Lebensmittel. Margarine, Fleischextrakte, oder gar Rübenzucker. Der Rübenzucker geht noch auf die napoleonischen Kriege zurück.

Auch die Mikrowelle wurde einst für militärische Zwecke entwickelt.

Ebenso gibt es viele Legierungen, welche in der Industrie und Medizin genutzt werden, die ebenso einst für milititärische Zwecke konzipiert wurden. Als wesentlicher Innovationsschub galt einst die Luft- und Raumfahrtindustrie. Allen voran auch die NASA.

Eine wichtige Erfindung ist zum Beispiel auch das Penicilin. Zwar begann die Forschung schon vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg, nur wurde diese mit dem Ausbruch des Krieges verstärkt und seitens des Militärs unterstützt. 
Heute werden zahlreiche Arten von Antibiotika zur Behandlung verschiedener Krankheiten genutzt.

Eine Entwicklung darf man hier nicht vergessen zu erwähnen. Das Internet.
Die ursprüngliche Version, das ARPA, diente zur Kommunikation des US-Militärs. 

Insofern, es gibt durchaus einige militärische Entwicklungen, welche letztlich auch dem Allgemeinwohl zu Gute kamen. Jedoch gibt es sicherlich auch etliche Entwicklungen, welche keine Alltagstauglichkeit finden oder welche rein als Waffe dienen.


----------



## Bauer87 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Ich finde, man muss zwischen militärischer Forschung im allgemeinen und Waffenforschung im speziellen unterscheiden. Waffen sind im Prinzip nicht zivil nutzbar, und wo sie doch "genutzt" werden, sollte man es wohl besser lassen. Militärforschung allgemein dagegen ist nicht unbedingt schlecht. So sind viele Errungenschaften der Luftfahrt (z.B. Hubschrauber) vor allem in militärischem Interesse entstanden, finden heute aber zivil wichtige Anwendung. Ebenso ist es bei Telekommunikation, heute selbstverständlich, früher vor allem militärisch genutzt.
Die Unterscheidung ist aber sehr schwer - so wird Nuklearforschung oft auch als generell zivil nutzbar dargestellt, andere dagegen sagen, dass z.B. "schnelle Brüter" nur militärisch Sinn ergeben. Andere gehen noch weiter und sagen, Atomkraft ist ohnehin ein Irrweg und die "zivile Nutzung" nur ein Vorwand, es militärisch zu nutzen, der sich durch den Glauben der Menschen an diese Lüge verselbständigt hat.

Das Problem ist als festzustellen, was nun eine Waffe ist und was nicht. Deutlicher wird es noch bei Sprengstoffen: Will man damit in den Krieg ziehen, oder Bergbau betreiben? Will man damit Gebäude effizient abreißen, bevor sie einstürzen und Menschen gefährden. Oder will man sie bombardieren, um Terror zu verbreiten und Menschen zu töten?

PS: Meiner Uni "verfolgt nur friedliche Zwecke." Die Auslegung geht dabei von "keine Militärforschung" über "keine Angriffswaffen, Minenräumung z.B. ist ganz klar friedlich" bis hin zu "Abfangjäger sind friedlich und dienen nur der Verteidigung". Es ist also alles Auslegungssache, wobei ich z.B. in Minenräumung, obwohl ganz klar sogar militärischer Einsatz, einen zivilen Nutzen sehe.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

GPS sollte man auch nicht vergessen

Das Internet würde ich übrigens nicht als Militärische Forschung ansehen. CERN hat das im heutigen sinne erfunden und da war es kein militärischer zweck.
Das Computernetzwerk hat das Militär erfunden (Ja ist die voraussetzung fürs internet, aber irgendwie doch nicht das gleiche)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



DOTL schrieb:


> Der Rübenzucker geht noch auf die napoleonischen Kriege zurück.



Wurde aber afaik nicht fürs Militär, sondern für alle Entwickelt - und auch nicht weil gerade Krieg war, sondern Seeblockade - oder?



> Eine wichtige Erfindung ist zum Beispiel auch das Penicilin. Zwar begann die Forschung schon vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg, nur wurde diese mit dem Ausbruch des Krieges verstärkt und seitens des Militärs unterstützt.



Genau darum solls hier ja gehen: Das Militär hat die Forschung unterstützt - es hat sie nicht initiert, es hat nichts er-/gefunden, es hat nicht den mühseligen Prozess der Grundlagenforschung bestritten.
Es hat nur den Schritt von den Grundlagen zur Marktreife deutlich beschleunigt - aber zu enormen Kosten.
Macht das Sinn? Ist das positiv? Oder eine massive Geldverschwendung mit schwerwiegenden Nebenwirkungen? (z.B. Kriege)





Bauer87 schrieb:


> Militärforschung allgemein dagegen ist nicht unbedingt schlecht. So sind viele Errungenschaften der Luftfahrt (z.B. Hubschrauber)



Sikorsky, Breguet, Focke - alle flogen zivil, bevor das Militär Interesse zeigte.



> vor allem in militärischem Interesse entstanden, finden heute aber zivil wichtige Anwendung. Ebenso ist es bei Telekommunikation, heute selbstverständlich, früher vor allem militärisch genutzt.



Aber i.d.R. nicht vom Militär erfunden.
Aufgrund der enormen Rüstungsbudgets ist es natürlich sehr oft so, dass neue und somit teure Technologien oft als erstes vom Militär genutzt werden.


----------



## Adrenalize (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: IBM: 20-Petaflops-Computer mit 1,6 Millionen Rechenkernen*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowohl Whittle wie auch Ohain/Heinkel hatten erste Triebwerke am Laufen, bevor sich das Militär dafür interessierte. Heinkel hat dann sogar die komplette He178 aus der Privatkasse finanziert - der erste Flug mit Strahlantrieb: 0 Cent Militär-Anteil.


die He178 war halt ein Prototyp, das erste in Serie gefertigte Strahlflugzeug war dann wohl die Me 262, oder? Das wäre dann wieder militärisch.
Die US-flugzeughersteller führten nach dem Krieg ja auch eine Menge Überschalltestflüge durch, das wurde imho auch vom Militär mitbezahlt und kam dann natürlich auch in zivilen Maschinen zum Einsatz.

Wobei ich sagen würde, die ersten Prototypen/Modelle sind oft privat bei Erfindungen, das Militär springt halt dann auf und sorgt oft für eine massentaugliche Weiterentwicklung.
In der heutigen Zeit wird aber auch viel von der wirtschaft in Forschung investiert. Vor allem auch bei Arzneimitteln und deren Patenten. Für Impfstoffe, Psychopharmaka etc. ein weltweites Patent zu haben macht eine Firma stinkreich. 



> Da können wir ja echt froh sein, dass das Militär 15 Jahre lange Raketen weiterentwickelt hat, damit dann im Rahmen eines zivilen Raumfahrtprogramms erstmals eine stink normale Elektrobohrer mit einem Akku kombiniert wurde.
> Ich frage mich, ob das jemals ohne diesen (in heutiger Währung) Billionen-Aufwand geklappt hätte?


Der Bohrer wohl schon, die Mondlandung eher nicht. sowohl die Sovjetische als auch die US-Raumfahrt waren ja auch militärischen Ursprungs. Die Amerikaner holten sich ja Werner von Braun für ihr Raketenprogramm, da seine Erfolge bei den deutschen V2-Raketen ihn auszeichneten.

Ich schätze auch mal dass Erkenntnisse der Atombomben-Forschung in den USA und der Sovjetunion Einfluss auf die Spätere Kernkraftforschung hatten.

Ich denke, das Militär ist halt immer ein großer Geldgeber auch für langfristige Forschungsprojekte mit unsicherem Ausgang, daher wandern viele Ergebnisse und Erkenntnisse da weiter in den zivilen Sektor.

Das Internet ist nicht direkt ein militärisches Abfallprodukt, aber einige Konzepte haben militärischen Hintergrund (ARPANET).
Nette Animation zur Geschichte des WWW:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9hIQjrMHTv4

Hat deutsche Untertitel wenn man es direkt bei Youtube anschaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



Adrenalize schrieb:


> die He178 war halt ein Prototyp, das erste in Serie gefertigte Strahlflugzeug war dann wohl die Me 262, oder? Das wäre dann wieder militärisch.



Das stimmt allerdings: Die erste Serienanwendung einer Ender der 30er / Anfang der 40er Jahre auf zivilem Wege entwickelten Technologie war militärisch.
Man könnte aber munkeln, dass das am "Zeitgeist" lag 



> Die US-flugzeughersteller führten nach dem Krieg ja auch eine Menge Überschalltestflüge durch, das wurde imho auch vom Militär mitbezahlt und kam dann natürlich auch in zivilen Maschinen zum Einsatz.



Äh - ja. In der Concorde und in der Tu144, beide bekanntermaßen mit einem enormen Nutzen für die Menschheit 




> Die Amerikaner holten sich ja Werner von Braun für ihr Raketenprogramm, da seine Erfolge bei den deutschen V2-Raketen ihn auszeichneten.



Der hat übrigens auch schon einige Raketen gestartet gehabt, bevor das Heer Interesse an der Entwicklung einer A4 zeigte 
(Zitat: "Ich zielte nach den Sternen, doch manchmal traf ich London" - Helden der amerikansichen Forschung)



> Ich schätze auch mal dass Erkenntnisse der Atombomben-Forschung in den USA und der Sovjetunion Einfluss auf die Spätere Kernkraftforschung hatten.



Sicherlich. Hätte man die Billionen damals in die Entwicklung regenerativer Energien gesteckt, hätten wir niemals diese wunderschönen Atommüllberge ansammeln können. Danke Militär 



> Ich denke, das Militär ist halt immer ein großer Geldgeber auch für langfristige Forschungsprojekte mit unsicherem Ausgang,



Och, gerade Projekte mit unsicherem Ausgang sägen die ganz schnell ab oder stellen sie auf Sparflamme. 
Aber sie unterstützen jede Menge Projekte, deren Ergebnisse im zivilen Bereich nie bezahlbar sein würden (und es auch nie werden)


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sicherlich. Hätte man die Billionen damals in die Entwicklung regenerativer Energien gesteckt, hätten wir niemals diese wunderschönen Atommüllberge ansammeln können. Danke Militär



ich hoffe du willst hier keinem erzählen, dass das geld gereicht hätte, damit regenerative energien die energieprobleme gelößt hätten und wir jetzt eine "bessere" welt hätten?
Dafür sind diese Energien zu vielfälltig/komplex und es mußten zu viele verschiedene dinge entwickelt werden, als das das nur das militär eben hätte machen können.
Die regenerativen energien sind/waren immer nur eine frage der Zeit. Wie manche andere Dinge auch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Nö, ich will nur sagen, dass AKWs imho keine positive Bilanz für die Gesellschaft haben, die sind im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes ein Abfallprodukt der Militärforschung.


----------



## BigBubby (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Ob sie jetzt besser als Kohle oder ölkraftwerke sind, bezweifle ich mal, nur weil sie eine andere Bilanz haben.


----------



## Adrenalize (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh - ja. In der Concorde und in der Tu144, beide bekanntermaßen mit einem enormen Nutzen für die Menschheit


Lol. 
So gesehen... ich meinte aber eher, dass in normalen Strahltriebwerken von Rolls Royce und wer die dinger auch sonst herstellt sicher Know-How aus der Düsentriebwerksforschung drinsteckt. Jeder Jumbojet profitiert heute von den damaligen Testversuchen.



> Der hat übrigens auch schon einige Raketen gestartet gehabt, bevor das Heer Interesse an der Entwicklung einer A4 zeigte
> (Zitat: "Ich zielte nach den Sternen, doch manchmal traf ich London" - Helden der amerikansichen Forschung)


Klar, aber auch hier sieht man, dass mit mehr Geld mehr Fortschritte erziehlt werden. Nach seinem eintritt in die braune Partei und die Es-Es hatte er das entsprechende Budget und freie Hand. Wenigstens konnte er sich danach wieder dem zivileren Raketenbau widmen und den Sternen als Ziel.



> Sicherlich. Hätte man die Billionen damals in die Entwicklung regenerativer Energien gesteckt, hätten wir niemals diese wunderschönen Atommüllberge ansammeln können. Danke Militär


Das ist kein Argument, weil hinterher ist man immer schlauer. Es gab auch Zeiten, wo rauchen nicht als ungesund galt und Atomenergie als sauber. Aber ich schätze dafür muss man die 50er und 60er live miterlebt haben. für uns heute ist das schwer nachvollziehbar.



> Och, gerade Projekte mit unsicherem Ausgang sägen die ganz schnell ab oder stellen sie auf Sparflamme.
> Aber sie unterstützen jede Menge Projekte, deren Ergebnisse im zivilen Bereich nie bezahlbar sein würden (und es auch nie werden)


Schnell abgesägt wird immer, auch in der Forschung auf wirtschaftlicher Basis. Aber das Militär hat teilweise schon abenteuerliche Sachen. Bei Youtube gibt es Videos von Railguns, Schnellfeuer-Schrotgewehren. Oder auch Project Starwars damals. Einige Projekte scheinen da ab und zu einem James Bond Film entsprungen. Die Wirtschaftskonzerne forschen eher Richtung "schnell gewinnorientiert".

Ich kenne es halt von der Uni her, das ist relativ freie akademische Forschung, hier und da durch Firmen subventioniert, Langzeitprojekte usw. Aber die haben auch öfters mal Budgetprobleme glaub ich.


----------



## ArcHammer (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

unbestreitbar ist doch das die grössten innovationen sicherlich mit friedlichem hintergrund erdacht wurden,jedoch ihre entwicklung durch den militärischen nutzen wesentlich beschleunigt wurde.kriege und konflikte haben die menschen schon immer technologisch vorran gebracht.man denke nur an den alten archimedes.die kreativen köpfe haben ja auch meistens auch moralische und ethische bedenken beim einsatz ihrer erfindungen gegen menschen.aber der mensch führt seit jeher kriege,das wird sich nie ändern.die welt ala star trek ist reine utopie.der mensch tötet seinesgleiche heute genauso wie vor millionen von jahren.und auch die gründe haben sich nicht geändert.nur halt die mittel sind ausgefeilter geworden.


----------



## maGic (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

die spinnt, lieber Folding@home, als Krieg.

die soll lieber sinnvoll investiert und nicht alles zerstören.

Für was Atombombe weiter erforschen, die ist schon verboten.


----------



## BTMsPlay (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Der Vorteil ist doch das auch Zivilisten in den Genuss absolut zuverlässiger Schusswaffen wie der AK47 kommen können aber auch die Zivileforschung hat dem Militär einige Superwaffen entwickelt ich denke da an Daniel Kübelböck.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



BTMsPlay schrieb:


> Der Vorteil ist doch das auch Zivilisten in den Genuss absolut zuverlässiger Schusswaffen wie der AK47 kommen können


Welchen Vorteile sollen Zivilisten damit haben? Außer sich noch schneller das Hirn wegzublasen...


----------



## insekt (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Welchen Vorteile sollen Zivilisten damit haben? Außer sich noch schneller das Hirn wegzublasen...


 
Ich glaube sein Beitrag war nicht ganz ernst gemeint.


----------



## BTMsPlay (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Naja es war Sarkasmus

egal wie lange ich überlege es fällt mit nur GPS ein eine Militärentwicklung die dann auch Sinnvoll Zivilgenutzt wurde, im umgekehrten fall gibts da mehr Sachen die Militärisch genutzt werden obwohl sie dafür nicht entwickelt worden das fängt an mit der Eisenbahn, Flugzeugen und dem Kernreaktor.
Die selbe Frage kann man auch über die Raumfahrt stellen es gibt zwar Gerüchte die sich hartnäckig halten Wie die Storie vom Teflon das eigendlich ein Zufallsfund der 30er war damit aber nieman was anfangen konnte und dann in der Raumfahrt Verwendung fand und nun behauptet wird es wäre dort entwickelt worden.

Unendliche Geschichte!


----------



## BigBubby (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Wie wäre es mit der Syntethischen Dieselherstellung?


----------



## BTMsPlay (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Achja diese ökologische Katastrophe ich hoffe das läuft sich so schnell tot wie die Benzin Gewinnung aus Kohle die die Wehrmacht entwickelt hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Wurden nicht beide Verfahren in der zivilen Grundlagenforschung entwickelt? (dann aber nie verwendet, weil zivil vollkommen sinnlos  )


----------



## m-o-m-o (17. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Du hast ja gesagt wir sollen hier weiterdiskutieren und das setze ich mal in die Tat um 

Ich bin der Meinung, dass es häufig der Fall war, dass es zunächst eine Idee/Innovation gab, die vielleicht sogar idealistische Ziele erreichen sollte, aber dann vom Militär missbraucht und massiv durch Forschungsgelder weiterentwickelt wurde. Ich zähle mal auf, was mir gerade einfällt 


Kernspaltung/Kernfusion
Flugzeug
Computer
Drohnen/Roboter
Internet
Auto (?)
Raketen

Allerdings - um die Ausgangsfrage im aktuellen anderen Thread aufzugreifen - ist Krieg äußerst kostenintensiv, sodass sich ein Wirtschaftsvorteil fast nie erringen lässt. Vermutlich gab es den wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung nur durch den Wechsel in die soziale Marktwirtschaft und weniger durch Hitler (seht euch mal die Staatsverschuldung Deutschlands in den 30ern an)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Das Auto wurde komplett außerhalb des Krieges entwickelt und afaik haben sich Militärs auch ettliche Zeit später dafür interessiert, als sich Ackerschlepper langsam zu geländefähigen Fahrzeugen entwickelt hatten.
Der Rest entspricht ~meiner Meinung in diesem Thread: Kriege haben mehrfach enorme Summen für die Entwicklung eine funktionierenden Konzeptes zu einem Großserienartikel freigesetzt. Aber sie haben selbst noch wesentlich mehr Geld verschlungen, so dass es wesentlich effektiver gewesen wäre, beim Frieden zu bleiben und von sich aus zu investieren. Die Reserven wären sogar so groß, dass man die ggf. fehlende Lenkungswirkung (wer hätte je gedacht, dass die komischen Typen vom Raketenverein mal einen wichtigen zivilen Beitrag leisten könnten? Da wurden nur Militärs drauf aufmerksam) kompensieren kann, in dem man einfach deutlich mehr fördert. Selbst wenn nur jede fünfte Idee auch einen Nutzen hat, sollte das P/L-Verhältniss noch weit über dem von Krieg liegen. (und da rechne ich Schäden und Opfer noch gar nicht mit ein, sondern nur die Ausgaben für Militärgerät, dass nunmal nie einen zivilen Nutzen hat)

(kleine Ausnahme ist die Kernenergie. Die Idee eines Atomreaktors ist zwar fast noch Älter als die einer Bombe, aber trotzdem glaube ich, dass das ohne Krieg nicht wirklich von jemandem geschätzt worden wäre. Die zivile Atomkraft war ein echtes Abfallprodukt der Kriegstechnik. Da ich sie insgesamt sehr negativ beurteile, sehe ich aber auch hier keinerlei Nutzen durch die Tätigkeit des Militärs, im Gegenteil.)


Zum letzten Absatz:
Hitler hat den Aufschwung in Deutschland zum Teil auf Schulden und zum Teil auf den Privatvermögen der Verfolgten aufgebaut. Man darf in Anbetracht der 6 Millionen getöteten Juden nicht vergessen, dass es auch noch sehr viele Überlebende der Konzentrationslager gab und davor noch eine ganze Reihe von Leuten (gerade auch die etwas Vermögenderen), die mit allem, was sie tragen konnten (und sonst nichts) das Land verlassen hatten. Und das alles gilt auch für politische Verfolgte,... . Der gesamte Bestiz dieser Leute wurde vom Staat ausgegeben und ihre Arbeitskraft noch dazu für lau genutzt. Quasi 100% Einkommens und 100% Vermögenssteuer - enorme Summen, die man in die Kriegswirtschaft stecken konnte.


----------



## DarthLAX (18. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

naja, egal was ryven darüber denkt, aber:

konflikt (siehe kalter krieg, dem wir indirekt das forum hier zu verdanken haben, da es dadurch via ARPA-NET zum INTERNET kam) hat schon immer die forschung angespornt, weil viel größere summen investiert wurden - und investriert werden konnten, weil militär budgets wohl einer der größten "geldsäcke" sind, die man anzapfen kann (vor allem die US-Militärforschung, nicht das andere länder nicht auch nen haufen kohle hierfür ausgeben) und deshalb ist es klar, das hier viele dinge raus kommen, die auch zivilen nutzen haben z.B.

- Rechner-Netzwerke
- Computer-Technologie
- Funk-Kommunikation (sicher die ersten forschungen waren auch hier privat aber zu satelliten und so hätte es wohl net gelangt ohne militärmittel)
- Heads-Up-Display (militär jets sag ich nur!)
- kernreaktor
...

d.h. militärische forschung spuckt zum teil mehr zeug für privaten nutzen aus, als "normale" forschung (wobei: auch forschung für rennautos etc. spukt auch dinge für den alltäglichen gebrauch aus (materialien z.B. oder motorentechnik!))

mfg LAX


----------



## BigBubby (18. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Tut mir leid, aber gerade das Internet und auch der PC sind beides keine militärischen Erfindungen. Erhielten nur einen aufschwung durchs militär. (welcher aber sicherlich auch ohne gekommen wäre)

Das einzigen sachen, die mir einfallen, die dank militär existieren bzw. durch das militär realisiert wurden, sind Raumfahrt (NASA war ja eigentlich militärisch, auch wenns "privatisiert" wurde) und das Düsenstrahltriebwerk.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (18. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Der erste Jet flog ohne das ein einziger Cent staatlicher Mittel investiert worden wäre.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Richtig die Heinkel HE 178 privatfinanziertes Projekt von Ernst Heinkel.


----------



## m-o-m-o (19. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

@Bigbubby: Sie wären aber niemals soweit gewesen wie heute ohne das Militär

@ruyven_macaran: Selbes hier - vielleicht wären Flugzeuge über Jahrzehnte hinweg nur "Nerdspielzeuge" gewesen, wenn man sie nicht im 1. Weltkrieg gebraucht hätte.


----------



## quantenslipstream (19. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Wenn Erfindungen für das Militär interessant sind, dann werden sie eben benutzt und ausgebaut.
Die erste Kernspaltung fand ja auch nicht in einer militärischen Einrichtung statt.


----------



## Gast XXXX (19. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

@ m-o-m-o

Naja im I.WK hat man Flugzeuge nicht wirklich gebraucht, denn einen kriegsentscheidenden Anteil hatten sie nicht! Im Prinzip mußte die militärische Führung erst von der neuen Technik überzeugt werden. Am Anfang wurden sie erst nur als Aufklärer verwendet. Die darauf folgenden Einsatzgebiete des Bombers (naja von Hand abgeworfene Granaten) und Jäger sind Erprobungen gewesen, um das Potential dieser Technik zu entdecken und Manfred von Richthofen hat da viel zu beigetragen dieses Potential umzusetzen. Eine wichtige Rolle bekamen sie erst im II.WK wo sie auch erst eine eigene Truppengattung wurden, die Luftwaffe, vorher waren sie entweder der Marine oder dem Heer zugeteilt.


----------



## axel25 (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

@ruyven-macaran: Allerdings war er ein reiner Prototyp und die Technik nicht wirkloich serienreif. Die Serienreife der jets begann dank dem Militär, da man Jäger immer schneller bauen wollte.


----------



## widder0815 (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Also mir fallen da 2 ganz dicke(unscheinbare) beispiele ein was dierekt aus dem Militär kam und die man sich nicht mehr weg Denken kann.

SekundenKleber - Wärend des Vietnamkrieg endwickelt um Wunden zu Kleben

Kugelschreiber - Endwickelt für Kampfflugzeuge , weil ein Federhalter bei den Druckverhältnissen , ehm Eklig war


----------



## BigBubby (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

kurz aus wiki:

"Bereits Galileo Galilei fertigte eine Skizze an, die eine Art Vorläufer des Kugelschreibers zeigt. Erste Patente zu Schreibgeräten, die ihre eigene Tinte mitführen, gab es im 19. Jahrhundert."


----------



## widder0815 (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

in Wiki schreibt auch nur wer (genau so wie hir bei uns) seine eindrücke rein ... und Flugzeuge wurden auch schon im Mittelalter aufgemalt , naund .

sie wurden Für das Militär endwickelt , und jetzt bekommt man sie als Werbegeschenk ... is Fakt .


----------



## Arthuriel (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Mal davon abgesehen, dass in Wikipedia Quellen gefordert werden, Fehler meistens ziemlich schnell von anderen Personen korrigiert werden und über Änderungen auch diskutiert wird.

Allerdings schwankt die Qualität von Artikel zu Artikel, sodass man nicht über jedes Thema einen ausführlichen, gut belegten und fehlerfreien Artikel findet.

P.S.: Unterschiede in der Ausführlichkeit und Qualität der Artikel gibt es ebenfalls zwischen den einzelnen Sprachversionen, da die englischen meistens ausführlicher und besser sind. Außerdem existieren ca. dreimal so viele Artikel auf Englisch als auf Deutsch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



axel25 schrieb:


> @ruyven-macaran: Allerdings war er ein reiner Prototyp und die Technik nicht wirkloich serienreif. Die Serienreife der jets begann dank dem Militär, da man Jäger immer schneller bauen wollte.



Und? Das bestätigt ja wohl meine Aussage, dass das Militär nicht für Neuerungen sorgt, sondern (gerade in Kriegszeiten) einfach derart mit Geld vollgestopft wird, dass es die Serienreife von Dingen finanzieren kann, die sonst noch lange in Entwicklung gewesen wären, eben gerade weil das Geld fehlt, dass beim Militär verheizt wird.



widder0815 schrieb:


> Also mir fallen da 2 ganz dicke(unscheinbare) beispiele ein was dierekt aus dem Militär kam und die man sich nicht mehr weg Denken kann.
> 
> SekundenKleber - Wärend des Vietnamkrieg endwickelt um Wunden zu Kleben



Sekundenkleber stand schon ein halbes Jahrzehnt im Regal, ehe er für diesen Zweck vorgeschlagen wurde. (richtig ist aber, dass er ein Abfallprodukt von militärfinanzierter Forschung war - eigentlich suchte man einen durchsichtigen Kunststoff für Visiere. Das die Suche nach durchsichtigen Substanzen auch ohne militärische Vorgabe erfolgt wäre, wird wohl kaum jemand bezweifeln)



> Kugelschreiber - Endwickelt für Kampfflugzeuge , weil ein Federhalter bei den Druckverhältnissen , ehm Eklig war


 
Gerät, das Farbe via Kugel aufträgt - patentiert 1888. (dreijahre vor den ersten Hüpfern Lilienthals). Echte Kugelschreiber gabs noch vor dem ersten Weltkrieg. Die ersten kommerziell vermarkteten hat laut Wiki ein Zeitschriftenlektor, der genug von Füllern hatte, 1940 in Argentinien (afaik nicht für seine mächtige Luftwaffe dieser Zeit bekannt) auf den Markt gebracht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Der erste Jet flog ohne das ein einziger Cent staatlicher Mittel investiert worden wäre.


 


ConNerVos schrieb:


> Richtig die Heinkel HE 178 privatfinanziertes Projekt von Ernst Heinkel.


 
Naja so würde ich das jetzt auch nicht sagen, immerhin stand der Krieg kurz bevor und die Wehrmacht hatte davor bei Heinkel ja auch schon gut eingekauft 

Und eben diese wäre als Abnehmer ja in Frage gekommen, von daher würde ich das auch eher Kriegsbedingt zuordnen.

Der erste in Serienfertigung gefertigte per Strahltriebwerk angetrieben Flugzeug war immerhin die Me 262 von Messerschmitt 1944 

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Heinkel hat schon vor der Machtergreifung an Hochgeschwindigkeitsflugzeugen gearbeitet und in der Tradition ist auch die He178 zu sehen. Die Firma hatte keinerlei Erfahrung im Bau von Jägern, Ausschreibungen für solche gab es auch nicht und die laufenden Bestellungen gingen an Messerschmidt und Focke Wulff. Geld haben sie sicherlich aus den Verkauf der He111 bekommen, aber das macht das Militär nicht zu einem Antreiber des Wissenschaft, sondern wiederum nur zu einer überfinanzierten Staatsabteilung, gerade in Nazi-Deutschland.


----------



## Bärenmarke (21. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

An Hochgeschwindigkeitsflugzeugen haben viele Flugzeughersteller gearbeitet, aber an Strahlgetriebenen erst nach der Machtergreifung 
Wenn ich mich nicht täusche hatte den Geschwindigkeitsrekord vor der Machtergreifung die BF 108.

Und auch Heinkel hatte an Ausschreibungen für Jagdflugzeuge mitgemacht, wie du hier sehen kannst Heinkel He 100
Nur halt nicht so erfolgreich wie Messerschmitt und Focke Wulff, dafür waren sie bei den Bomber besser

Hier hast du sogar nochmal ein Beispiel für ein Jagdflugzeug, welches bei einer RLM Ausschreibung mitgemacht hatte Heinkel He 112

Aber ich glaub ich weiß was du meinst, du meinst bestimmt die Zusammenarbeit mit Wernher von Braun und den Heinkel Flugzeugwerken im Bereich des Raketenfeststoffantriebs, welcher schon ende der 20er Jahre stattgefunden hat.

Der Krieg war vielleicht nicht die "treibende Innovationskraft", aber einfach der perfekte Geldgeber für solche Dinge.

mfg

Bärenmarke


----------



## m-o-m-o (21. März 2011)

*AW: ziviler Nutzen militärischer Forschung*

Also wenn ich mir jetzt die neuen Beiträge durchlese, scheint sich meine These zu bestätigen, dass es meistens erst eine Technologie mit friedlichen Hintergedanken gab und diese dann zu Kriegszwecken missbraucht wurde und dann auch häufig stark weiterentwickelt 

Darauf kann man sich doch einigen


----------

